# EPIC day...



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Report to follow later this eve. Threw back twice as many as we kept.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I think that grin says it all!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! What was the bait of choice? Thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report thanks for showing did that 7000c3 do you ok?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

cut shad. cut mullet. purple/chartreuse gulp and cocahoe.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

bubbas kenner said:


> Very nice report thanks for showing did that 7000c3 do you ok?


 yes it did. smooth as silk. Hopefully I can keep it as clean as you did.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice! We had a great trip as well! Hard to beat perfect weather and biting fish.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

we fishin sunday?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I've got to work at 1 till usually 4ish. I may run down there after that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice trip, from the picture it looks like they were taken from the surf and the surf was flat.
Anyway glad you got into the fish.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

How big was that PIG of a trout? Very nice!!

Drifter


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

It was about 24-25" and super fat.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

nice haul!
Thinking about taking a day trip down to the coast next Friday with my uncle. We live about 3 hrs away from the salt air and am in need of some saltwater therapy! Any ideas on where to go just to catch some nice fish? We won't be looking to bring anything home since i have plenty of King from our offshore trips this summer still in the freezer, but I would love to hook him up with a bullred or shark. I usually go down to surfside and hang out in front of the big tower fishing for trout but never go down there this time of the year. Any help with location and bait would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Should be able to catch some bulls anywhere you mentioned above. Maybe want to try Bryan beach as well. I always just look for the pelicans. Where there are, seems bull reds are always close by.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

davidluster said:


> Should be able to catch some bulls anywhere you mentioned above. Maybe want to try Bryan beach as well. I always just look for the pelicans. Where there are, seems bull reds are always close by.


It seems everytime I see pelicans on the surf, they are about 100-200 yards out, way beyond where I can get my bait. Do you find going near them productive, even if you place bait much closer to the beach? Or, do you need to find the pelicans where you can get your bait? Thanks.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I should have been more clear. I was referring to pelicans that are on the beach. Seems like they get full and then just go straight to the sand to be lazy. I have never seen them on the beach and not caught fish close to them.


----------



## rihoughton (Mar 19, 2013)

*Tide out?*

Looks like low tide in the photo. Did they bite on outgoing tide or full tide? Thanks.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Tide was low but coming in very fast.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

We decided to hit up the matagorda jetties on friday since the wind was so bad and we caught multiple bull and slot reds. I had something pick up my mullet and head to mexico with it before breaking my leader. In all we caught 10 fish with 5 of those being bull reds. My dad and uncle had a blast. Besides the one big mullet hit, all fish were caught on live shrimp.


----------

